# Birmingham Independent coffee scene....



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Just had this link emailed to me.....http://www.richardmccomb.com/2013/05/putting-the-funk-into-coffee-birmingham-style/

Usual suspects there, but the detailed equipment reviews might interest too?

Not due that way myself until later in the summer.....but may interest west midland based forum folks...?

Ian


----------

